
Y Combinator Learns Basic Income Isn't So Basic After All - malloryerik
https://www.wired.com/story/y-combinator-learns-basic-income-is-not-so-basic-after-all/amp
======
User23
A study of basic income with 3000 or even 3 million participants is pointless.
If the local sovereign currency issuer isn’t on board it’s not sustainable. By
analogy rent control works extremely well in Germany thanks to the national
mietspiegel, but fails (for the general population) when implemented at the
submunicipal level. Sure if you have a rent controlled apartment in a
desirable area it’s great, but it sure hasn’t controlled average market rents.

Rent control has the same effect on household balance sheets as basic income.
After all, guess where most of that basic income is going to go.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17851511](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17851511)

~~~
malloryerik
Oops. I posted this. Thanks for pointing out the dupe.

------
danjoc
Basic income is conceptually the same as social security. If you want basic
income, you should be thinking about lowering the retirement age.

